
Modu Revealed - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/07/modu-revealed/
======
nreece
That's a hell of a product splash video on their website @
<http://www.modumobile.com/>

Looks like a neat concept as well. 2008 is surely going to be the year of the
mobile. More and more web apps, utility services, and platforms (Google
Android) are being built with the mobile paradigm in mind.

